
GAN generates fake snow in satellite images - philosophygeek
https://medium.com/descarteslabs-team/how-i-trained-a-gan-to-make-it-snow-6f6cfdac4b5e
======
philosophygeek
A scientist at Los Alamos National Laboratory trained a GAN to test automated
change detection algorithms in satellite imagery, with a link to the
associated SPIE paper.

